# Thetford Electric cassette toilet



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

We're experiencing a bit of a problem with our cassette toilet. Just lately we have noticed that when we operate the electric flush button, there is a tendency for some of the rinse to shoot over the top of the toilet bowel, as it exits the spout. It's not a great amount but does mean that some liquid tends to soak into the carpet around the base of the toilet.

Has anyone else experienced this problem, any suggestions of a remedy??? I have just tried blocking off the top of the spout with some blue tack to see if that would reduce the flow but it just got blown out!!  

Our toilet is the one with its' own rinse tank so we add a proprietory rinse chemical to the water.

Regards

Chris


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Thetford Cassette*

What model do you have, we have C250S in our van and its smaller than the old thetford, not so well built and the electric motor for opening and closing packed up. We have at the moment gone manual, it seems this model has had problems!! Again progress seems to mean poorer quality.
Wendy


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Our electric flush packed up recently, at first I thought it was the fuse which had blown. Changing the fuse didn't help, so now we too have resorted to manual flush. Not sure which model the toilet is, but it's on an 2003 Autosleeper Symbol.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If it has only just started then I would be looking at the pipe that the
water comes out from.
My be it has a build up of calcium in the lip that has altered the flow direction.

Has the pipe moved when you cleaned the loo.

It can only be that if you have not changed the pump.

Andy


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Thetford Cassette*



ambegayo said:


> What model do you have, we have C250S in our van and its smaller than the old thetford, not so well built and the electric motor for opening and closing packed up. We have at the moment gone manual, it seems this model has had problems!! Again progress seems to mean poorer quality.
> Wendy


Ours is the C200 CWE model. I don't think this one has a manual option apart from chucking a bucket of water down the pan!!  



inkey 2008 said:


> If it has only just started then I would be looking at the pipe that the
> water comes out from.
> My be it has a build up of calcium in the lip that has altered the flow direction.
> 
> ...


I've checked that and had a quick probe with a metal skewer up the spout!! There doesn't seem to be anything that suggests that the flow is being partuially blocked or otherwise! :? :x :roll:

Regards

Chris


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a thetford c402 and have exactly the same problem. I have previously checked for various cures like those suggested with no success. My problem does not seem to there all the time, often and at non predetermined times, the solution I think is beginning to point towards the voltage supply, depending on whether on hookup or bright sunshine etc. I am now thinking of putting a voltage stabiliser into the supply to the pump to see if that will cure the problem. My one also has no alternative to the electric pump.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

There should be a flow restrictor in the pipe feeding the bowl to prevent this. No idea why this would have started happening though if it was OK previously.

D.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Murano said:


> I have a thetford c402 and have exactly the same problem. I have previously checked for various cures like those suggested with no success. My problem does not seem to there all the time, often and at non predetermined times, <snip>


My experience just as above. Most times it is ok then suddenly it will do that. We have a 'swivel toilet' forget exactly what number but not one of the 'new generation' ones. it pumps flush water directly from the main 'van storage tank.

We don't have the luxury of carpet in the bog, so not a severe problem.

Harvey


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Zozzer said:


> Our electric flush packed up recently, at first I thought it was the fuse which had blown. Changing the fuse didn't help, so now we too have resorted to manual flush. Not sure which model the toilet is, but it's on an 2003 Autosleeper Symbol.


Hi.
When our Thetford stopped flushing I removed the fuse to check it, (while I stood on my head while looking in a mirror in the cassette compartment :roll: ). then found out it was the pump.

I purchased a replacement pump kit quite easily. To access the pump you just pull out the inbuilt toilet roll holder on the bog which gets you into the toilet flush compartment. remember to pull the glass site guage off the clip take out the end plug and drain out the flush water.
You have to cut the existing wire to the old pump and pull off the pipework to the old pump, unscrew a retaining screw,(don't lose it) and connect the new pump, also remember to slide on the waterproofing shrink wrap you get with the kit before you re-join the wires on the new pump, unlike me  ..

Try the flush if the pump works good, you can now slide the shrink wrap over the connection and apply heat with a gas cooker lighter or similar to form a waterproof seal as the joint will be underwater for the rest of its life.
Re-connect the pipework, screw the pump down with the screw you didn't lose!, fill the flush tank back up and replace the bog roll holder.

Bob's your uncle, flush away :lol: ..


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

On page 2 of our Thetford Manual it says:

"Note: Some vehicles are equipped with a high pressure water pump. This can result in a powerful flush that spills over the top of the bowl. In this case use the pressure reducer supplied (packed with the toilet instructions) THis reducer must be inserted into the water hose at the point where the toilet is connected to the central water system"_

Could that help??_


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Telbell said:


> On page 2 of our Thetford Manual it says:
> 
> "Note: Some vehicles are equipped with a high pressure water pump. This can result in a powerful flush that spills over the top of the bowl. In this case use the pressure reducer supplied (packed with the toilet instructions) THis reducer must be inserted into the water hose at the point where the toilet is connected to the central water system"_
> 
> Could that help??_


_

Aha!!  I'll now go and have a rummage through all the "bumpf" that we got with the motorhome (2nd owners) and see if any mention is made of it and more importantly, see if a: there is one lurking somewhere :roll: or b: if one is already in situ but not working properly!!  Watch this space!! 

Edit: Nope!! Instructions make no mention of a reducer, can't find one and doesn't look like one is fitted into the hose between the rinse tank and the bowl (that was an interesting position I had to get my head into, to examine the hose end up underneath the bowl  :lol: 8O :roll: Something I did read though, is that the waste tank full-level indicator is powered by 2 x 1.5 volt AA batteries!! Where the hell are they located cos I didn't see them when head was inside the cassette locker!!

Regards

Chris_


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Hold on Chris! That was a good call by Telbell but that instruction surely refers to systems like mine which use the 'van's fresh water storage water and pump system. Yours, with it's own flush water tank will have it's own dedicated pump which surely will be the correct pressure......... back to square one?

Harvey


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

ingram said:


> Hold on Chris! That was a good call by Telbell but that instruction surely refers to systems like mine which use the 'van's fresh water storage water and pump system. Yours, with it's own flush water tank will have it's own dedicated pump which surely will be the correct pressure......... back to square one?
> 
> Harvey


Yep!! :x :x 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to resurrrect an old topic, but it might help somebody...
I have discovered the 'cause' of my problem, I cannot explain how or why but the over the top only occurs when the flushing tank is getting empty. Obvious solution for me anyway, just top the tank up....


----------

